# Favorite Pasta Recipes



## Montanablue (Jan 22, 2010)

Does anyone have some good pasta recipes to share? I'm really getting into pasta lately - so versatile!

I have a few that I can share later tonight - a yummy Mediterranean pasta with chicken and a Tomato and Feta pasta.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 22, 2010)

I am looking forward to this thread.


----------



## Michael (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm a sucker for homemade mac n cheese. It' probably my favorite comfort food. Everyone seems to tweak their own recipe. For me, I just start off with the directions off the back of the Meuller's box. I used probably almost double the cheese though. But get this...make it mostly with sharp cheddar, but then add maybe about a cup of smoked gouda. It's amazing! Lastly, top it off with some crushed garlic croutons and bake it within an inch of burning the top (start covered with foil and then remove it for the last 20-30 min).

Serve with garlic butter and peppered asparagus with fresh squeezed lemon juice over it. Maybe some baked beans with brown sugar on top too. Add a dinner roll to the plate and don't forget the iced tea!


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 22, 2010)

Mediterranean Pasta

- 3 medium tomatos
- 2 green peppers
- 1/2 of a chicken breast (or as much chicken as you like)
- 2 tablespoons capers
- 1 tablespoon lemon juice
- 3 cloves garlic
- 1/3 cup chopped parsley
- 1 tablespoon chopped mint
- 1/2 cup olive oil
- 3/4 lb pasta
- 1/4 cup romano cheese
- freshly ground pepper

- chop chicken breast into bite sized pieces and mince garlic. Brown chicken and garlic together in a skillet over medium heat until chicken is cooked through. Take off of heat and set aside
- dice tomatoes, chop peppers, mince parsley and mint and mix together. Add capers, lemon juice, and olive oil, and chicken and garlic mixture. Set aside.
- Cook pasta and toss tomato mixture with steaming pasta. Serve immediately topped with fresh pepper and romano cheese.

You can make the tomato mixture in advance and just warm it to room temperature before making pasta. I do this a lot on Sundays if I'm having a friend over after church. I make the tomato stuff on Saturday and so on Sunday, all I have to do is boil the pasta and mix it all up. Its a great way to make a lovely hot lunch with a minimum of effort! Its also a great one dish meal - you get your veggies, meat, and grain in one big dish.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 23, 2010)

I have many. I enjoy making Chicken Riggies. 


Ingredients

* 1 (16 ounce) package rigatoni pasta
* 3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
* 1 1/2 pounds skinless, boneless chicken breast, cut in bite-sized pieces
* salt and pepper to taste
* 1 onion, diced
* 3 cloves garlic, minced
* 2 cubanelle pepper, seeded and thinly sliced
* 3 roasted red peppers, drained and chopped
* 2 hot cherry peppers, seeded and minced
* 1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes
* 1/2 cup heavy cream
* 1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Directions

1. Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil over high heat. Add the rigatoni pasta, and cook until al dente, 8 to 10 minutes; drain and keep warm.
2. Heat the olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Season the chicken with salt and pepper, and cook in the hot oil until lightly browned on all sides, and no longer pink in the center, about 7 minutes. Remove the chicken from the pan, and keep warm. Stir the onion, garlic, and cubanelle peppers. Cook and stir until the onion has softened, about 4 minutes. Add the roasted red peppers, hot cherry peppers, and crushed tomatoes. Bring to a simmer, then stir in the heavy cream and cooked chicken. Simmer 2 or 3 minutes, then stir in the pasta. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese to serve.


----------



## Andres (Jan 23, 2010)

This is one of my best recipes - Creamy Cajun Chicken Pasta

Ingredients
4 boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into thin strips 
8 ounces linguine, cooked al dente 
4 teaspoons Cajun seasoning 
4 tablespoons butter 
2 thinly sliced green onions 
4 cups heavy whipping cream 
4 tablespoons chopped sun-dried tomatoes 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon dried basil 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese 

Directions
1) Place chicken and Cajun seasoning in a bowl and toss to coat. 
2) In a large skillet over medium heat, sauté chicken in butter or margarine until chicken is tender, about 5 to 7 minutes. 
3) Reduce heat add green onion, heavy cream, tomatoes, basil, salt, garlic powder, black pepper and heat through. 
4) Pour over hot linguine and toss with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 23, 2010)

This is a very hearty type dish and one of my family favourites. Obviously, it can be adjusted for smaller numbers.

*Macaroni Beef*

Meat sauce

1kg mince (ground beef)
2 x 240g cans Tomato Soup
2 small onions finely diced
1.5 cups grated carrot
1.5 cups grated zucchini
1 cup frozen peas
4 level tablespoons tomato paste
4 level teaspoons beef stock powder
6 cups cooked macaroni noodles
a pinch of salt (optional)

Topping

2 level tablespoons butter or margarine
6 level tablespoons plain flour
3 cups skim milk
1.5 cups grated cheese

Preheat oven to 180 C
Meat Sauce: Cook mince in a large non stick saucepan. Drain liquid then return mince to pot. Add in carrots, zucchini, onion, peas and soup. Cook 2 mins stirring continuously. Add stock powder, tomato paste, and salt , cook a further 5 mins stirring frequently. Fold in cooked macaroni noodles and mix together well. Pour mixture into 2 large oblong dishes.
Topping: Melt butter in saucepan, add flour, cook 1 minute. Slowly add milk using a whisk to avoid lumps, stir continuously. Pour sauce over the meat. Sprinkle with grated cheese. Bake 25-30 mins or until golden brown.
Serves 12


----------



## Idelette (Jan 23, 2010)

You know, I recently found a wonderful pasta recipe that I just love! I've been experimenting a lot with fish lately and this one can be used with any white fish. 
(I usually use perch though.) And you can add other vegetables as well. Sometimes I add spinach or a little basil.


Prep Time: 20 minutes
Cook Time: 25 minutes
Serves: 4

Ingredients:

1 pound (450 g) spaghetti
1/2 pound (200 g) perch fillets
3/4 pound (325 g) cherry tomatoes, cut in half
A clove of garlic, peeled and crushed
A few basil leaves
A little dry white wine
Olive oil
Salt and pepper to taste
Preparation:

Set pasta water to boil, lightly salt it, and cook the spaghetti. 

In the meantime, heat a couple of tablespoons of olive oil in a large skillet, brown the garlic, and then add the fish fillets. Cook for a minute, carefully turning the fillets, and then lightly sprinkle them with the wine; when it has evaporated add the tomatoes and basil, and simmer 10 minutes more. Check seasoning. 

When the pasta is done, drain it, turn it into the sauce, and cook for 30 seconds stirring the pasta about to amalgamate it well with the fish. Serve at once, with a flavorful white wine.


----------

